# Il "salvataggio" di Cipro



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

Nessuno ne parla? Prestito di 10 miliardi, con tassa una tantum del 6,75% sui depositi bancari sotto i 100 mila euro e del 9,90% sopra i 100 mila euro. Aumento dell'imposta su interessi da capitale, incremento dell'aliquota sui profitti societari e contributo anche dagli obbligazionisti non privilegiati, tutto in nome della "stabilità". Il prelievo dovrebbe avvenire martedì, (lunedì credo sia festivo), ma sono state prese misure per limitare i trasferimenti elettronici nel weekend. Inutile dire che ciò ha prodotto corse agli sportelli (che hanno dovuto chiudere) e ai bancomat ("transazione cancellata per problemi tecnici"). 

Ma l'altra parte dell'isola, quella sotto il controllo turco che non è entrata nella truffa dell'euro? Lì, tutto tranquillo ovviamente, niente c.rack.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

L'ho letta ieri questa vicenda, incredibile sul serio....


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

La stanno mettendo nel **** ai ciprioti che non c'entrano nulla, semplicemente perché non sono in grado di gestire il casino in cui siamo. 

Pazzesco, dobbiamo liberarci di questa gente qua, altro che cedergli sovranità.

Ah, aggiungo che un mese fa gli olandesi hanno nazionalizzato una banca espropriando gli obbligazionisti.

Ma noi dobbiamo stare qui a farci rapinare da questi? Ma scherziamo?

Edit: Se qualcuno pensa che tanto i ciprioti se lo meritano perché riciclano soldi sporchi dei russi, vediamo cosa dirà quando lo faranno in Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

In italia lo fece già Amato comunque, anche se la percentuale era del 6 per mille.
Un prelievo di quella entità credo che in Italia porterebbe a violenze vere e proprie comunque, anche perché i capitali indicati non sono certo patrimoni da ricconi.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

Sì, in Italia ci fregheranno lentamente, a colpi di aumenti di tasse. Per esempio questa estate scatta un altro punto di iva...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Volevo aprirlo io l'altro giorno ma poi mi sono dimenticato. Che dire, l'ennesima vergogna della Troika.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro questa è una pugnalata anche per il resto del sud Europa. Questo equivale a dire "oh, guardate che manco i depositi son sicuri". Indovinate un po' in che paese si sposteranno i soldi? Uno a caso eh.

Edit: Adesso leggo che la proposta iniziale era di segare i depositi del 40%. Non so neanche come commentare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Edit: Adesso leggo che la proposta iniziale era di segare i depositi del 40%. Non so neanche come commentare.



cioè volevano toglie il 40% dei depositi ai ciprioti? poi hanno cambiato e hanno messo 6,75% e 9,90%?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Edit: Adesso leggo che la proposta iniziale era di segare i depositi del 40%. Non so neanche come commentare.



Il fatto che vogliano sempre più vincolarci alla moneta elettronica e ai conto correnti a sto punto potrebbe essere vista anche in questa ottica... In futuro operazioni di questo tipo potrebbero essere molto agevolate
Edit
Che poi non capisco il senso, a sto punto perché chiedere un prestito se i soldi li prendono direttamente ai cittadini??


----------



## Prinz (17 Marzo 2013)

"complottista" (cit.)


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cioè volevano toglie il 40% dei depositi ai ciprioti? poi hanno cambiato e hanno messo 6,75% e 9,90%?


Sì, tassare del 40% i depositi, sembra che però ci si riferisse "solo" a quelli sopra i 100 mila euro, era la proposta di Germania e Fondo Monetario.

Intanto ora c'è già Commerzbank (una banca che ha più buchi del groviera) che propone l'attacco ai risparmi italiani con la wealth tax del 15% per abbattere il debito (tradotto=per salvare l'euro per conto dei tedeschi).


----------



## Prinz (17 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In italia lo fece già Amato comunque, anche se la percentuale era del 6 per mille.
> Un prelievo di quella entità credo che in Italia porterebbe a violenze vere e proprie comunque, anche perché i capitali indicati non sono certo patrimoni da ricconi.



Crisi (mi riferisco al 92) provocata dal sistema SME, tant'è che fummo costretti a sganciarci e svalutare del 30%, dopodiché abbiamo avuto la grandissima idea di ficcarci in un sistema di gran lunga peggiore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, tassare del 40% i depositi, sembra che però ci si riferisse "solo" a quelli sopra i 100 mila euro, era la proposta di Germania e Fondo Monetario.
> 
> Intanto ora c'è già Commerzbank che propone la wealth tax in Italia per abbattere il debito.



Mamma mia pure i tedeschi oltre al FMI?
Che luridi....
Ma come si fa a definirla proposta poi? E' un ladrocinio
Magari una persona ci ha messo 40 anni per mettersi da parte 100mila euro per una vecchiaia tranquilla e questi gli volevano fregare 40mila euro di botto???
Queste cose rischiano di creare violenze inaudite.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma ancora non avete capito che l'attuale sistema finanziario ha fallito? È finita.


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

ma quale parte di Cipro?

hahahaha....


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2013)

A me sti tedeschi han rotto le palle.

Li manderei volentieri a quel paese


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2013)

Ci sono alcuni retroscena: a quanto pare sarebbe stato il presidente di Cipro a chiedere di tosare anche i depositi sotto i 100 mila euro, perché vorrebbe mantenere il ruolo dell'isola come centro finanziario off-shore passato il casino. Adesso comunque sembra ci saranno delle modifiche...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2013)

Ho appena letto questo passaggio sull'Italia 

"Il chief economist di Commerzbank, Jörg Krämer, sottolinea che la mediana dei patrimoni italiani e' pari a 164.000 euro mentre per esempio nell'economia piu' in salute dell'Austria e' di circa 76.000 euro. 

Questo significa che in Italia, in teoria, con un'aliquota del 15% sul patrimonio la crisi del debito potrebbe rientrare. Basti pensare che i beni netti degli italiani sono equivalenti al 173% del Pil, paragonati al 124% della Germania. Avrebbe insomma senso, secondo l'economista, "imporre in Italia una tassa sul patrimonio una tantum".


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto questo passaggio sull'Italia
> 
> "Il chief economist di Commerzbank, Jörg Krämer, sottolinea che la mediana dei patrimoni italiani e' pari a 164.000 euro mentre per esempio nell'economia piu' in salute dell'Austria e' di circa 76.000 euro.
> 
> Questo significa che in Italia, in teoria, con un'aliquota del 15% sul patrimonio la crisi del debito potrebbe rientrare. Basti pensare che i beni netti degli italiani sono equivalenti al 173% del Pil, paragonati al 124% della Germania. Avrebbe insomma senso, secondo l'economista, "imporre in Italia una tassa sul patrimonio una tantum".



Si ma sti granchissimi. A parte il fatto che il patrimonio è GIA' tassato in sede di formazione, sul reddito, ma poi, bella roba, disincentiviamo il risparmio. No ma, sul serio, disincentiviamo il risparmio così andiamo a fare gli statunitensi coi subprime, mi raccomando...


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2013)

Questi vogliono attaccare i risparmi degli italiani per tenere inutilmente in piedi l'euro, che è già morto. Ormai è evidente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Questi vogliono attaccare i risparmi degli italiani per tenere inutilmente in piedi l'euro, che è già morto. Ormai è evidente.



so che è impossibile saperlo, perchè nessuno lo può sapere, però secondo te quanto ancora potrebbe durare l'euro?


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2013)

Non ne ho la più pallida idea. O fino a quando ci hanno spolpato per bene e quindi ci fanno "ciao ciao" con la manina o fino a quando un paese si ribella.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque attenzione perché il voto delle misure nel parlamento di Cipro è stato rimandato ancora, non c'è una maggioranza. Niente voto=niente salvataggio --> Saltano il sistema bancario e pure lo Stato --> Cipro esce dall'euro?


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2013)

Ah, interviene pure il Tesoro Americano (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) che chiede di "to resolve the situation in a way that is responsible and fair and ensures financial stability". 

Deve intervenire il tesoro americano perché i nostri eurocrati non sono in grado di gestire il casino di un paese che ha un pil di 17 (diciassette) miliardi euro. Non so se mi spiego.

Edit: Domani il ministro della finanze cipriota volerà a Mosca. Interessante.

Se questi rifiutano l'Europa e si "vendono" alla Russia (utopia credo) partirebbe il tana libera tutti.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2013)

Mah, tutti sti paesi che hanno bussato per anni alle porte della Comunità Europea, alla fine che ci hanno guadagnato? Grecia, Cipro e poi chissà...Quello che trovo strano, invece, è che non si sente parlare, per ora, di tracollo negli stati dell'Europa orientale, ex orbita sovietica, che in tempi passati ci venivano presentati come nazioni dall'economia disastrata...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

cmq mi sembra strana questa situazione...cioè i Ciprioti sono pochissimi e non sono capaci di mettersi d'accordo??? sono 1 milione di abitanti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2013)

Questa proposta, anche se non andrà a buon fine, farà comunque danni pazzeschi perché ci sarà sempre il timore che da un momento all'altro un qualunque stato possa decidere di fregarti i soldi dai cc, con tutto ciò che ne consegue.
Chi potrà cercherà di spostare soldi in zone diverse aggravando di fatto la situazione in Europa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2013)

Vogliamo far abbassare la cresta ai tedeschi?, il modo c'è e lo possiamo fare tutti: non comprare più prodotti tedeschi. Compro burro italiano, se non ce n'è più piuttosto compro quello francese. Non sono un grande bevitore di birra ma quando mi capita belga, ceca, danese ma non tedesca. E avanti di questo passo, visto che siamo uno dei partner commerciali maggiori, gli effetti si faranno sentire...Prima i prodotti italiani e poi a seguire greci, spagnoli...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma se uscisse solo la Germania dall'euro per dire, cosa succederebbe?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma se uscisse solo la Germania dall'euro per dire, cosa succederebbe?



Impossibile, dal passaggio moneta nazionale/euro la Germania è quella che ci ha guadagnato di più.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2013)

Possibile invece. Una volta che han finito di spolparci possono tranquillamente prendere e andarsene.


----------



## Prinz (18 Marzo 2013)

Devo dire che con [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] in questo forum mi sento meno solo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma se fosse costretta ad uscire?
Se gli altri stati si mettono d'accordo per chiedere l'espulsione per dire?
Alla fine sono quasi tutti nella ***** esclusa la germania


----------



## Prinz (18 Marzo 2013)

La dissoluzione dell'Eurozona è ineluttabile come la fine della razza umana. Il problema non è SE. Il problema è solo come e quando.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse costretta ad uscire?
> Se gli altri stati si mettono d'accordo per chiedere l'espulsione per dire?
> Alla fine sono quasi tutti nella ***** esclusa la germania


Sì beh, potrebbe anche succedere... Proprio settimana scorsa su un blog tedesco un commentatore ha paventato una soluzione del genere. Non mi sembra tuttavia una soluzione probabile al momento, perché servirebbe un pesante spinta in questo senso da parte della Francia, che per ora non c'è.


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2013)

Se le politiche europee sono queste uscire dall'UE a mio avviso diventa necessario (chiaramente non facendolo dall'oggi al domani).



Solo ha scritto:


> Possibile invece. Una volta che han finito di spolparci possono tranquillamente prendere e andarsene.



Credo proprio che sia ciò che hanno in mente.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Un estratto dell'articolo del sol24ore:

"_Quale è l'importo che l'Unione europea ha deciso lo scorso week end di ottenere dal prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti a Cipro? 5,8 miliardi. E qual è l'esposizione finanziaria delle banche tedesche nei confronti della piccola isola del Mediterraneo? 5,8 miliardi (fonte Banca dei regolamenti internazionali). Una coincidenza? No per i cittadini ciprioti, che stanno protestando massicciamente in piazza e ce l'hanno soprattutto con Angela Merkel : slogan, maschere e jingle sono praticamente a senso unico contro la Germania e la sua cancelliera che a quanto pare (e se i numeri non sono un'opinione) avrebbe avuto un ruolo da protagonista nella proposta choc del prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti a Cipro (con l'avallo, secondo indiscrezioni, anche di Olanda e Finlandia)...._".

Mi sono convinto ufficialmente. Fuori da questa farsa di Europa e di Euro.


----------



## Prinz (19 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Un estratto dell'articolo del sol24ore:
> 
> "_Quale è l'importo che l'Unione europea ha deciso lo scorso week end di ottenere dal prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti a Cipro? 5,8 miliardi. E qual è l'esposizione finanziaria delle banche tedesche nei confronti della piccola isola del Mediterraneo? 5,8 miliardi (fonte Banca dei regolamenti internazionali). Una coincidenza? No per i cittadini ciprioti, che stanno protestando massicciamente in piazza e ce l'hanno soprattutto con Angela Merkel : slogan, maschere e jingle sono praticamente a senso unico contro la Germania e la sua cancelliera che a quanto pare (e se i numeri non sono un'opinione) avrebbe avuto un ruolo da protagonista nella proposta choc del prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti a Cipro (con l'avallo, secondo indiscrezioni, anche di Olanda e Finlandia)...._".
> 
> Mi sono convinto ufficialmente. Fuori da questa farsa di Europa e di Euro.



Dai che finalmente si inizia a fare proseliti


----------



## runner (19 Marzo 2013)

bravissimo [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] 

aggiungo inoltre che c' è in più il problema della moneta unica che stampandone poca tali stati non riescono neanche a fare investimenti per la crescita e per fare in modo di andare avanti

la germania crea problemi inesistenti e chi la appoggia non ha ben capito la differenza tra debito pubblico, sovranità e sistema economico europeo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Un estratto dell'articolo del sol24ore:
> 
> "_Quale è l'importo che l'Unione europea ha deciso lo scorso week end di ottenere dal prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti a Cipro? 5,8 miliardi. E qual è l'esposizione finanziaria delle banche tedesche nei confronti della piccola isola del Mediterraneo? 5,8 miliardi (fonte Banca dei regolamenti internazionali). Una coincidenza? No per i cittadini ciprioti, che stanno protestando massicciamente in piazza e ce l'hanno soprattutto con Angela Merkel : slogan, maschere e jingle sono praticamente a senso unico contro la Germania e la sua cancelliera che a quanto pare (e se i numeri non sono un'opinione) avrebbe avuto un ruolo da protagonista nella proposta choc del prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti a Cipro (con l'avallo, secondo indiscrezioni, anche di Olanda e Finlandia)...._".
> 
> Mi sono convinto ufficialmente. Fuori da questa farsa di Europa e di Euro.


Che schifo... La Germania ormai crede di essere la padrona dell'europa.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Le banche cipriote sono da ben tre giorni inaccessibili ai ciprioti. Che schifo ragazzi, che schifo!

Fortunatamente per i ciprioti (ma non ci giurerei per nulla) pare che la maggior parte del Parlamento cipriota non voglia far passare questa rapina a mano armata da parte della Troika.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Le banche cipriote sono da ben tre giorni inaccessibili ai ciprioti. Che schifo ragazzi, che schifo!
> 
> Fortunatamente per i ciprioti (ma non ci giurerei per nulla) pare che la maggior parte del Parlamento cipriota non voglia far passare questa rapina a mano armata da parte della Troika.



Cioè praticamente non possono accedere ai LORO soldi, beh siamo ai livelli del nazismo.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2013)

siamo a livelli che bisognerebbe dar fuoco alla germania


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2013)

come non detto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Continuo a ripeterlo , a assurdo che ogni nazione abbia problemi finanziari e la sola Germania sia l'unica che ne godo di questa situazione tenendo rpaticamente tutti gli altri per le palle...

sti ******* per quello che hanno combinato negli ultimi 50anni andrebbero presi a calci ogni songolo giorno.. altro che star qui a sentire quella pazza della Merkel ..


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2013)

Lo dicevamo qui tempi addietro che la Germania sta costruendo il suo 4 reich attraverso l'economia. Hanno fallito 2 guerre ed ora...


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Le banche cipriote sono da ben tre giorni inaccessibili ai ciprioti. Che schifo ragazzi, che schifo!
> 
> Fortunatamente per i ciprioti (ma non ci giurerei per nulla) pare che la maggior parte del Parlamento cipriota non voglia far passare questa rapina a mano armata da parte della Troika.



Che schifo vergognoso. La cosa bella è che adesso pare che tutti si stiano mobilitando per assicurare che non accadrà negli altri paesi...si certo ci sto per credere!


----------



## Livestrong (19 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo dicevamo qui tempi addietro che la Germania sta costruendo il suo 4 reich attraverso l'economia. Hanno fallito 2 guerre ed ora...



La triste veritá é che loro (insieme a noi eh, sia chiaro) dovevano stare confinati per molti più anni.. La caduta del muro fu un grosso errore


----------



## Prinz (19 Marzo 2013)

Sì, ma non è esclusivamente un problema di egemonia teutonica. Il problema di fondo IMO è l'impostazione di matrice neoliberista che permea tutta l'economia occidentale. Le cose sono iniziate a degenerare all'inizio degli 80 con il Thatcherismo, il Reaganismo, la creazione dello SME, i "divorzi" tra Tesoro e Banche Centrali, la progressiva riduzione delle garanzie e dei diritti sul lavoro, lo svilimento del ruolo dei sindacati e l'inglobamento delle sinistre, etc.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> S. Le cose sono iniziate a degenerare all'inizio degli 80 con il Thatcherismo, il Reaganismo,



Tutte filosofie che l-Italia non ha visto nemmeno col binocolo.


----------



## korma (19 Marzo 2013)

prendo e me ne vado in australia..


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> prendo e me ne vado in australia..


Bello, onesto, emigrato Australia sposerebbe compaesana illibata


----------



## Prinz (19 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tutte filosofie che l-Italia non ha visto nemmeno col binocolo.



IL passo lo hanno segnato gli altri, noi ci siamo pian piano adeguati. Divorzio Banca d'Italia - Tesoro, SME, smantellamento scala mobile...inizia tutto da lì. I Trattati di Maastricht hanno fatto il resto. IL fatto poi che quelle filosofie non hanno trovato piena attuazione non può che essere stato un bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> IL passo lo hanno segnato gli altri, noi ci siamo pian piano adeguati. Divorzio Banca d'Italia - Tesoro, SME, smantellamento scala mobile...inizia tutto da lì. I Trattati di Maastricht hanno fatto il resto. IL fatto poi che quelle filosofie non hanno trovato piena attuazione non può che essere stato un bene.


Eh ma l'europa è il futuro Cit.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> IL passo lo hanno segnato gli altri, noi ci siamo pian piano adeguati. Divorzio Banca d'Italia - Tesoro, SME, smantellamento scala mobile...inizia tutto da lì. I Trattati di Maastricht hanno fatto il resto. IL fatto poi che quelle filosofie non hanno trovato piena attuazione non può che essere stato un bene.



Quoto,è partito tutto da lì,che poi regime di cambi fussi,fluttuanti,trattato di Maastricht,UE,Euro,con qualsiasi di tali meccanismi ce l'hanno sempre riposto gentilmente dove non batte il sole.Che dire sulla Germania,ha tentato la scalata alla leadership mondiale(politico-economica) per ben 2 volte.Tutti erano d'accordo dopo il '45 che non doveva reintegrarsi economicamente in modo da riapplicare gli anni del terrore del passato e invece nada.Sti crucchi maledetti,hanno nel DNA il volere imporre la loro supremazia,è inutile.Maledetti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto,è partito tutto da lì,che poi regime di cambi fussi,fluttuanti,trattato di Maastricht,UE,Euro,con qualsiasi di tali meccanismi ce l'hanno sempre riposto gentilmente dove non batte il sole.Che dire sulla Germania,ha tentato la scalata alla leadership mondiale(politico-economica) per ben 2 volte.Tutti erano d'accordo dopo il '45 che non doveva reintegrarsi economicamente in modo da riapplicare gli anni del terrore del passato e invece nada.Sti crucchi maledetti,hanno nel DNA il volere imporre la loro supremazia,è inutile.Maledetti.



Ma io non capisco come possano permettere ancora certe cose alla Germania.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

*Piano d'aiuti europei respinto dal Parlamento cipriota!*


Ciao sederona


----------



## franko1986 (19 Marzo 2013)

Evidentemente chi ha parlato di valutare un "piano B" non è totalmente folle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Piano d'aiuti europei respinto dal Parlamento cipriota!*
> 
> 
> Ciao sederona



Respinto anche per via dello sdegno totale a livello internazionale e non solo entro i loro confini, tutti, ma proprio tutti i paesi extra ue sono rimasti di sasso a leggere una roba simile.
Comunque i tedeschi insistono:

"Berlino: Se è così niente prestito”


----------



## Prinz (19 Marzo 2013)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente chi ha parlato di valutare un "piano B" non è totalmente folle.



Ha il demerito di non averne parlato né con consapevolezza delle dinamiche macroeconomiche e relative implicazioni politiche, né con decisione. Del resto parliamo di colui secondo il quale _"Dovremmo avere un piano paragonabile al' 'Agenda 2010' in Germania. Ciò che ha dato buoni risultati in Germania, lo vogliamo anche noi"_, dimostrando per l'appunto di non averci capito nulla.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2013)

Se il piano b è il referendum online siamo freschi......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2013)

L'importante comunque è anche solo parlare di un possibile piano B e non pensare solo a terrorizzare la gente sull'uscita dall'euro
Edit
Ho appena letto sul sole24ore che l'importo che si prefiggeva l'ue di ottenere da Cipro era di 5.8 miliardi, *la stessa identica cifra* di esposizione delle banche tedesche verso cipro 
Ma gli altri paesi EU perché non fanno niente?


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'importante comunque è anche solo parlare di un possibile piano B e non pensare solo a terrorizzare la gente sull'uscita dall'euro
> Edit
> Ho appena letto sul sole24ore che l'importo che si prefiggeva l'ue di ottenere da Cipro era di 5.8 miliardi, *la stessa identica cifra* di esposizione delle banche tedesche verso cipro
> Ma gli altri paesi EU perché non fanno niente?



Come ho riportato io prima d'altronde. Via dall'euro, mi sono rotto i maroni di questi tedeschi.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2013)

Assolutamente vergognosa la BCE che afferma di non voler più fornire liquidità alle banche dopo lunedì se non c'è un accordo sul salvataggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

Ufficiale le banche ritireranno tutti i mutui e prenderanno le case dei ciprioti indipendentemente dalla percentuale versata del mutuo ... CANI CANI CANI !!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ufficiale le banche ritireranno tutti i mutui e prenderanno le case dei ciprioti indipendentemente dalla percentuale versata del mutuo ... CANI CANI CANI !!!



Dove l'hai letta questa cosa?
Sarebbe da guerra civile


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta questa cosa?
> Sarebbe da guerra civile



Sentito su Sky ieri sera .. praticamente le banche non potendo piu garantire il credito con i cittadini ti dicono " o rientri e paghi la quota restante .. oppure mi prendo la tua casa " ... 

e rimangono in casa fino a quando le banche decideranno come procedere ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Marzo 2013)

Alla fine pare si sia tornato al piano originale del prelievo forzoso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2013)

*APPROVATO PIANO DI SALVATAGGIO: VERRA' PRELEVATO IL 30% SUI CONTI SUPERIORI A 100MILA EURO.*

Da notare che è stato Bypassato il parlamento cipriota perché la banca centrale ha ottenuto poteri speciali.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Una vergogna senza fine,c'è gente che ha impiegato una vita per racimale quelle cifre e poi.Il connubio UE-Tedeschia porterà ad un nuovo oblio,manca poco.


----------



## Djici (25 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *APPROVATO PIANO DI SALVATAGGIO: VERRA' PRELEVATO IL 30% SUI CONTI SUPERIORI A 100MILA EURO.*
> 
> Da notare che è stato Bypassato il parlamento cipriota perché la banca centrale ha ottenuto poteri speciali.



oh qualcuno che aveva 99.000 € si salva mentre uno che aveva 100.000 si ritrova con solo 70.000 €.
questi sono pazzi


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Marzo 2013)

Nel frattempo gli oligarchi russi sono riusciti a portare i loro capitali fuori dall'isola in modo che non venissero tassati. Che schifo ragazzi, piena solidarietà ai ciprioti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

che schifo assurdo...stiamo attenti


----------



## juventino (25 Marzo 2013)

Ho paura che prima o poi anche noi faremo questa fine.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Marzo 2013)

Che botta.

Ho sentito dire peraltro che la borsa non ne ha risentito...


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho paura che prima o poi anche noi faremo questa fine.



Non credo. Possono fare i prepotenti con gli staterelli, non con 60 milioni di anime.


----------



## Solo (25 Marzo 2013)

Eh certo, saranno Bersani/Monti/Berlusconi a difenderci... 

Da noi una roba del genere sarebbe difficile perché farebbe collassare immediatamente tutto il sistema. Infatti andranno avanti a piccoli aumenti per volta...

'Sto Dijsselbloem è matto da legare.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2013)

La Germania sta iniziando a mettere i suoi tentacoli ovunque... adesso hanno sotto il loro controllo Cipro e Grecia ragà... avanti il prossimo


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

se Cipro non fosse in Europa sarebbe un paradiso fiscale e starebbero tutti benissimo a livello economico......


----------



## Doctore (25 Marzo 2013)

Caso strano quello che viene richiesto a cipro sono i soldi che la germania ha investito sull isoletta...I tedeschi sono i peggiori banchieri al mondo hanno buttato soldi negli usa,grecia e cipro lol.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Caso strano quello che viene richiesto a cipro sono i soldi che la germania ha investito sull isoletta...I tedeschi sono i peggiori banchieri al mondo hanno buttato soldi negli usa,grecia e cipro lol.



Peggiori?! Quelli sono furbi, questo è quello che volevano, rendere schiavi gli altri stati.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo gli oligarchi russi sono riusciti a portare i loro capitali fuori dall'isola in modo che non venissero tassati. Che schifo ragazzi, piena solidarietà ai ciprioti.



Hanno fatto bene


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene



Certo, ma come hanno fatto a portare via i soldi se le banche sono chiuse da due settimane? Eddai.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Marzo 2013)

É evidente che c'era già una aria strana attorno a Cipro già da prima


----------



## Solo (26 Marzo 2013)

Beh, che ci fossero problemi si sapeva da mesi.


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

diciamo problemi tra germania e russia


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Germania sta iniziando a mettere i suoi tentacoli ovunque... adesso hanno sotto il loro controllo Cipro e Grecia ragà... avanti il prossimo



Ormai sono entrati nell'era del Quarto Reich.


----------

